# G0709 lathe makes snapping/popping noise in reverse



## mcdanlj (Oct 16, 2022)

Only while switched on in reverse, and not while coasting to a stop, being turned manually either forward or backwards, or switched on running forward, my G0709 makes a regular snapping noise. The frequency of the noise is always the same and does not vary with the gear selected.

This started just a few days ago. Today when I first started the lathe, it did not make the noise, but after running it for a bit, the noise was back whenever I ran in reverse.

I can't tell by ear whether it is coming from the motor or the electronics cabinet next to it.

Is this a symptom that folks recognize? Bad capacitor in a reverse circuit?

Thanks!


----------



## fitterman1 (Oct 16, 2022)

Dicky contactor?


----------



## mcdanlj (Oct 16, 2022)

I guess I'll have to open the electronics box and listen through a hose as a stethoscope. It's absolutely regular, though; would a bad contactor do that?


----------



## turnitupper (Oct 17, 2022)

Delaminated belt?
John.


----------



## fitterman1 (Oct 17, 2022)

He says it only happens in reverse. I'd think it would happen in both directions if what you're saying is true.
What if he removed the drive belt and ran it?
That would highlight whether the electrical is faulty.


----------



## mcdanlj (Oct 17, 2022)

Yeah, I first looked for something loose mechanical in the belt path, but if it were a delaminated belt I'd expect it to continue while running in reverse and slow down after I turn off power while the lathe is idling down. It stops instantly the moment I disengage the run lever.

I'll open the cabinet next and use a hose stethoscope.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 17, 2022)

I would take off the belt and run it- that would narrow it down a lot


----------

